# WDDM version empty in Win10 Fall Creators Update



## MASTAN (Oct 18, 2017)

GPU-Z 2.4.0 shows empty version string instead of "WDDM 2.3" in Win10 1709 (Fall Creators Update):







dxdiag shows WDDM 2.3


----------



## StefanM (Oct 18, 2017)

Ditto. On Optimus rig issue only with NVIDIA.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 18, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> the creators update was officially released today right?
> 
> mine seems to read properly, i think



You aren't using a WDDM 2.3 driver.  

Only the latest driver need apply.


----------



## MASTAN (Oct 18, 2017)

BTW latest AIDA64 v5.92 reports WDDM version as "Unknown (ID = 2300)".


----------

